

Elon Musk wants to die on Mars - spking
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-sxsw-elon-musk-20130309,0,1414317.story

======
MaysonL
He's aiming to go D. D. Harriman one better.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delos_D._Harriman>

